# Bank holiday entitlement while out sick?



## Mr Dog (29 Nov 2013)

Can someone please help with this question?

If you are off sick and not receiving sick pay, are you entitled to be paid for the three bank holidays over Christmas and new year?


Thanks !


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Nov 2013)

*Citizens Information*

Sick leave during public holidays
If you are a full time worker who is on sick leave during a public holiday, you have an entitlement to time off work for the public holiday(s) you missed. If you are a part-time worker on sick leave during a public holiday, you would be entitled to time off work for the public holiday provided you worked for your employer at least 40 hours in the previous 5-week period.

However, you are not entitled to the public holiday if you are absent from work immediately before the public holiday and you have been off work for more than 26 weeks due to an ordinary illness or accident, or for more than 52 weeks due to an occupational accident.


----------



## Mr Dog (30 Nov 2013)

Thanks for the response - still a but confused!

FT permanent worker - does 'benefit' mean payment or time off in lieu?  Also if off sick for approx 2 weeks prior to BH does this mean you are not entitled to anything?


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Nov 2013)

I understand this to mean you would be entitled to a day off work for each bank holiday you missed, when you return to work. If you are out sick for 26 weeks or more you lose this entitlement.

I wish they would write this stuff in lay-man's language


----------



## Leper (1 Dec 2013)

Usually, a premium is paid to people in attendance for a bank oliday. Workers on sick leave are not entitled to any extra payment.


----------



## Mr Dog (1 Dec 2013)

Not looking for any premium payment, as I don't work bank holidays anyway but the citizens information implies that you are entitled to the benefit of the BH if you are off sick. Just want someone to clarify if I am entitled to payment to time off in lieu? Will be off sick for a number of weeks and am curious about the 3 bank holidays involved over Xmas.


----------



## Black Sheep (1 Dec 2013)

No mention of payment


----------



## Purple (10 Dec 2013)

How do you know you are going to get sick?
Are you planning a visit to a leper colony or something?


----------



## Deas (10 Dec 2013)

Mr. Dog,
Firstly - are you full-time or part-time?
Secondly - how long will you be off sick prior to the public holidays in question?


----------



## Newbe (18 Dec 2013)

I have a further question - I understood if the employee was out on certified sick leave that he should be paid by the employer for the Public Holidays. This is different than with holiday pay accrued or owing which should not be paid because the employee will be eligible to take it on return to work after thier sick leave.


----------



## Deas (18 Dec 2013)

Not necessarily - the day can be given in lieu - refer to the second post above.


----------

